# Help for ZTE K85 pls.



## E-Bear (Oct 13, 2018)

I have a new ZTE Grand X2 K85 with the cellphone company own firmware and I would like to install the most recent Android in it so I need help to make it. It's a 1.5 octo-core and 2gigs ram.


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 18, 2018)

Up!


----------

